# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Freeware: пора благодарить пиратов?

## SDA

Любого разработчика коммерческого ПО пугает наступление коммунизма. То есть — победы freeware в отдельно взятых сегментах и на рынке в целом. Компания ESET не так давно провела масштабное исследование доли бесплатных антивирусов, используемых в 49 странах мира. И вот что выяснилось. В государствах с низким уровнем пиратства, таких как Германия и Франция, на бесплатные антивирусы приходится уже 60% инсталляционной базы. И доля их растет. Правда, крупнейшие рынки, а это США и Япония, пока сдерживают напор бесплатных антивирусов, отдав им 30 и 20% инсталляционной базы, соответственно.
Страны с высоким уровнем пиратства, такие как Россия и Китай, отдают предпочтение коммерческим брендам. Пусть часто и — пиратским. Точнее, отдавали. Полгода назад на китайском рынке был представлен местный бесплатный антивирус – Qihoo 360. Всего за 6 месяцев этому продукту удалось набрать более 40% инсталляционной базы в своей стране, а это более 150 млн пользователей! 

Большой вопрос, удастся ли Qihoo 360 удачно монетизировать свой проект и выйти за пределы Поднебесной. Но чудо они уже совершили, доказав, что рынок ПО готов к глобальным переменам, которые могут произойти в мгновение ока. А коммерческим вендорам остается молиться на лояльную базу своих пиратских пользователей, ведь именно они поддерживают brand awareness… Или думать над выпуском бесплатного антивируса. 

Я слышал мнения, что стоит Norton сделать свои продукты бесплатными, консьюмерский рынок антивирусов закончит свое существование достаточно быстро. К счастью, в Symantec работают бизнесмены, а не меценаты.

http://www.ibusiness.ru/blogs/chachava/540937/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

Скоро вымрет поколение бывших продвинутых пользователей, слышавших что-то о дяде Нортоне, чье имя нещадно эксплуатируется Семантеком. Похлеще "нано" выглядит, кстати.
Антивирусная индустрия - это не только вендоры. Если помедитировать над этим... С другой стороны факты из Китая... Может, им партия приказала? Удивительное шествие. Я бы поставил под вопрос эту статистику, поскольку она не вписывается в мои представления  :Cheesy:

----------


## craftix

В мои представления она тоже не очень вписывается. Да и я уверен, что у этого Qihoo 360 растут уши от того же нортона или касперского. Дальше китая они вряд ли выберутся. Сомневаюсь я, что можно сейчас сделать хороший антивирус с нуля, да еще и бесплатный.

----------


## grobik

> Всего за 6 месяцев этому продукту удалось набрать более 40% инсталляционной базы в своей стране, а это более 150 млн пользователей!


На оффсайте статистика такая-...доля рынка резко возросла до 46,03%...приближается к 200 млн... :Smiley:  Сами китайцы "обвиняют" в скачке результаты сертификации апрельского  VirusBulletin VB100,где Qihoo 360 показал себя,опередив многих производителей защитного софта.Земляков-Rising и Jinshan,-в первую очередь.В тестовой среде Windows XP в 2ух режимах-в ручном (по требованию) и мониторинге в реальном времени (по-доступу) ,Qihoo 360  обнаружил 100% тел вирусов без единого ложного срабатывания.В выслеживании червей и полиморфных вирусов был не идеален,но тоже не кулёк - 99,55%, 99,98% соответственно.Далее:трояны-97,01%,RAPTest-77,10%(при этом остальные китайцы вообще пасли задних).Окрылённый успехом президент компании заявил,что они встали на один уровень с мировыми производителями антивирусного ПО.При этом обещал,что продукт останется бесплатным для пользователей.
На скрине(если я правильно понял) первым идёт Qihoo 360,в середине Rising,затем Jinshan.Где остальные оставшиеся позади "многие производители защитного софта"-не знаю :Sad: ...
http://bbs.360.cn/4077772/36505077.html?recommend=1
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## grobik

> Да и я уверен, что у этого Qihoo 360 растут уши от того же нортона или касперского.


Два движка-Avira и то ли BitDefender,то ли Касперский :Smiley: 

(off)Также китаец известен своими исками в суд: в конце августа 2008-го компания подала в суд на другого разработчика антивирусов, компанию Rising, а так же на веб-сайт zol.com.cn за распространение в Сети клеветы и слухов, порочащих репутацию Qihoo 360.

Вообще,довольно познавательно просматривать китайские сайты через переводчика... :Wink: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=659162&postcount=5

----------


## antanta

"Краска!" (С) Гуамоколатокинт
Народу не нужен бесплатный антивирус. Народ желает получать антивирус подешевле, продвать подороже.
MLM даст возможность заработать всем: и вендорам, и конечным "продавателям", и даже покупателям. Запасаемся попкорном, ждем появления некоего фонда, финансирующего "новый" антивирус. 
 Нет, а что еще продавать по этой схеме, как ни антивирусы? 1) Потребительские качества оценить сходу невозможно. 2) Цена (пусть себестоимость) продукта - величина неопределенная. 3) Продукт обычно приобретается именно "по совету".   4) Для демонстрации качества желательно  умение  продавца избавить с помощью продукта  ( ну, и некоторых умений  :Wink:   ) от различных напастей (даже не связанных с вирусами).  Само же напрашивается.

----------

